# Swedish: icke



## kepulauan

I'd like to see your comments on the use of _icke_ instead of _inte_. Is it common or limited to certain areas, old-fashioned or something else?


----------



## Lugubert

_Icke_ is more formal and old-fashioned. You will sometimes find it in prohibitions, like _Får icke förvaras i rumstemperatur_. I avoid it rather totally in translations into Swedish, and would only use it for a serious emphasis or slightly joking effect in speech: _Kan du tänka dig att vinterbada? - Icke._


----------



## BlueSuede

_Icke, sa Nicke. - No way, José._


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Out of curiosity, are there any settings in modern Swedish where _icke_ would actually see use?


----------



## Max-Y

I've often seen it used in situations where one would use "non" in english.
A quick google search seems to confirm this (icke-svenskar, icke-perfekt, icke-rökare)

Would negating adjectives and nouns this way be an acceptable use of "icke" in modern swedish?


----------



## BlueSuede

I would say that, yes. 'Icke-' in the sense of 'non-' is very common, and used in modern Swedish.

However, when you invent a new word with 'icke-' plus an noun or adjective, the result can be funny. We never say 'icke-vacker' instead of 'ful', we don't say 'icke-man' instead of 'kvinna'. If we want a humourous twist, then we can use the 'icke-', like in "Vi har inte många icke-finnar anställda i vårt företag.", meaning that most of the employees are finns, but there are still some Swedes there, God only knows why.

My conclusion is that there are a number of 'icke-' combinations. Use them if you want to be in the safe side. Invent new ones if you like the joy of it, but some would sound strange or funny.


----------



## kepulauan

Thanks everyone


----------



## Stoggler

How about in Scanian dialects, the areas that used to be part of Denmark?  Do the dialects there retain more Danish influences? Would speakers there use inte these days, as much as in other parts of the country?


----------



## Lugubert

I haven't been down south for quite a while, but my recollection is that they use "icke" even less than other parts, but go for "inte" with a more open first vowel, approaching [e].


----------

